# reversing unit



## mikemcd (Apr 15, 2009)

hello everyone. i am playing with some schemes for a small layout in my yard and am considering a point to point layout at this point. i only have around 30' of brass track and think a point to point may be more interesting at this point than an oval. i would like to be able to run my trains without having to manually control them. does anyone have any recommendations for an automatic reversing unit. i know aristocraft makes one (11091) and it is reasonably priced. i prefer something electronically controlled versus some of the "timer" versions since i intend to use a few different engines and dont want to have to set it up each time i want to run it (not sure if i would have to or not--just a guess at this point). any suggestions would be greatlly appreciated. 
thanks, Mike


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Check on Ebay for some. The LGB versions are very simple and reliable to use. There are many others as well. Split Jaw has a couple versions.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is another one to consider.

http://www.railclamp.com/


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

A point to point scheme can be extremely boring causing you to lose interest very quickly. Such layouts look good if they are very long. A dogbone style would allow you to expand and even add a siding. Just my two cents worth. Have fun, Dennis.


----------



## mikemcd (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions--the railclamp versions seem great---a bit pricey though (+$100) compared to the aristocraft. 

as far as the boring factor of a short point to point layout. i know i am going to have to deal with the boring factor. my plan at this point is to run the trains slow, use small rolling stock, and maximize the time delay on the reversing unit. i am thinking of purchasing some of the small Hartland series gondolas. i think they would be good for a small layout. 

i do have a track plan but am having some issues following the old threads on how to upload images. i was hoping i could just copy and paste them but that doesnt seem so. any image i may want to upload has to be on the net already? any suggestions would be helpful. 

and DennisB---i am having fun already---havent even got track on the ground yet but that isnt stopping me.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A 30-ft Point to point would be less boring than a 30-ft. (circumfrence) oval! I can picture several other configurations that could make a simple PtoP layout even more interesting... maybe out on one 15-ft. line, through a slip switch to reverse back on a second 15-ft. line parallel to the first, through a slip switch on the other end to make it come out on the first line again. Or let the two lines cross each other near the middle - either over/under or an "X" crossing... all in a 15-ft. long narrow (2-ft.?) space.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Fill out your profile. You may be located near those who can help you along. Visitors and beginners are always welcome here.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Mike, check out G-scale graphics, Del Tapparo has some good electronic point to point stuff reasonable priced, has great service also.

Tom h


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I just bought and received a 5amp unit from the place listed below and it works great for 31.00 plus 7.00 to ship.







* 
http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/auto_r.html


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04/17/2009 12:17 PM
*I just bought and received a 5amp unit from the place listed below and it works great for 31.00 plus 7.00 to ship.







* 
http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/auto_r.html 





Can build it yourself for $5-$10. I've built and use four using the included schematics.










or:










plus:


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 04/17/2009 12:48 PM
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04/17/2009 12:17 PM
*I just bought and received a 5amp unit from the place listed below and it works great for 31.00 plus 7.00 to ship.







* 
http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/auto_r.html 





Can build it yourself for $5-$10. I've built and use four using the included schematics.










or:










plus:














Yea but im electronicly challanged,i cant build this type stuff like some of you guys, my hats off to you but for 31.00 it works out great for me......


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I'd have to agree for $31 bucks and no head aches it works for me also. Later RJD


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/16/2009 8:17 PM
A 30-ft Point to point would be less boring than a 30-ft. (circumfrence) oval! I can picture several other configurations that could make a simple PtoP layout even more interesting... maybe out on one 15-ft. line, through a slip switch to reverse back on a second 15-ft. line parallel to the first, through a slip switch on the other end to make it come out on the first line again. Or let the two lines cross each other near the middle - either over/under or an "X" crossing... all in a 15-ft. long narrow (2-ft.?) space. 





Well, Semper, 

ummmm... 


I am building a fat dog bone.... you say boring? 

ummmm... 


Well, everyone has me here with this techno on slip swiches and reverse modes... I like to keep it simple... continuous loops with errant switches, noisy and smoky MTH stacks. 


gg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/17/2009 9:02 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/16/2009 8:17 PM
A 30-ft Point to point would be less boring than a 30-ft. (circumfrence) oval! I can picture several other configurations that could make a simple PtoP layout even more interesting... maybe out on one 15-ft. line, through a slip switch to reverse back on a second 15-ft. line parallel to the first, through a slip switch on the other end to make it come out on the first line again. Or let the two lines cross each other near the middle - either over/under or an "X" crossing... all in a 15-ft. long narrow (2-ft.?) space. 





Well, Semper, 

ummmm... 


I am building a fat dog bone.... you say boring? 

ummmm... 


Well, everyone has me here with this techno on slip swiches and reverse modes... I like to keep it simple... continuous loops with errant switches, noisy and smoky MTH stacks. 


gg











Well, gg, it seems I can't resist taking the bait... you walked into this one...

Complex layouts for the complex mind...

Simple layouts for the...

Well, I guess I just can't say it.

Oh well...


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

SEMPER... 

You nailed me !!! YOU ARE GOOD and yes I did indeed walked into this one..









My turn.... to come and enjoy my comeback in good jest !









What fun..









gg




PS: I need to get Nickolas wrapped up in this ....


----------



## mikemcd (Apr 15, 2009)

nick---does the product you suggested abruptly stop or does it decelerate? i believe the aristocraft version does have deceleration capability which sounds good. 

thanks for the suggestion! 
Mike 

i am likewise electronically challended and therefor at this point should buy something and leave making one for another time in the future.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike, 
I use the Aristo unit with great success. I have only tried one other unit, a solid state one, with little sucess. What I like about the Aristo unit is that the timer only controls the reversing delay, not when the loco stops. The timer does not start until it senses no current draw, which is when the loco passes the diodes at the end of the track. You set the timer for the delay you want and no more touching it despite running the loco fast or slow. Realizing that it operates by sensing current draw is important. If your loco pulls a car with lights in it, the loco will stop at the end of track diode but the lighted car will still be on the powered section of track. The unit won't reverse because it still senses current draw. 
For acceleration and deacceleration, I use diodes mounted 6' and 3' from the end of track diode. Diodes drop voltage by .7 volts so you can wire 5 in series and get a 3.5 voltage drop. Putting two sets of diodes on the track gives you two slow down points so the loco comes into the "station" nice and slow. You can also wire them for the other direction for two acceleration points. I have a write up of how its done if you are interested.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/17/2009 9:27 PM
SEMPER... 

You nailed me !!! YOU ARE GOOD and yes I did indeed walked into this one..









My turn.... to come and enjoy my comeback in good jest !









What fun..









gg




PS: I need to get Nickolas wrapped up in this ....











UUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WHAT....... and its Nicholas to you SIR............. he he he...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By mikemcd on 04/18/2009 6:31 AM
nick---does the product you suggested abruptly stop or does it decelerate? i believe the aristocraft version does have deceleration capability which sounds good. 

thanks for the suggestion! 
Mike 

i am likewise electronically challended and therefor at this point should buy something and leave making one for another time in the future. 




Mike
It seems to work well i used it all weekend at a show and it worked great. didnt stop the rdc fast and it also has a delay of 30seconds up to 3 and a half minutes witch is ajustable, i will be posting videos soon from show and i have some good pictures of it running and you can see how it works...


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Ward, 

I don't know about Mike, but I would love a copy of your write up. Can you email me a copy?? 

Thanks


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04/19/2009 6:50 PM
Posted By GG on 04/17/2009 9:27 PM
SEMPER... 

You nailed me !!! YOU ARE GOOD and yes I did indeed walked into this one..









My turn.... to come and enjoy my comeback in good jest !









What fun..









gg




PS: I need to get Nickolas wrapped up in this ....











UUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WHAT....... and its Nicholas to you SIR............. he he he...












DAMMM NICHOLAS... apologies on the typo... 

Your reaction was great .... !










And yes I will humble myself... to this lowly "SirNicholas" bit... What a way to go...










Funny.... more please and I look forward to your reaction on my great construction project. 



Semper would be proud of you. 


gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nicholas, 

I need to butter you up... how do I get hold of these great aviators and animations? 

YOU have a secret... you will be plagued till ..... 


gg











Am I a one mean lad?


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill, 
I sent you a private message.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ward, I emailed you


----------

